# Detroit gun opponents protest proposed walmart



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

petronius said:


> I hope he has a manufacturers license from BAFTE.


Thanks for providing nothing to my question.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Right now, huge market for quality. Licensure is a must. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Noproblemo said:


> Everyday low prices. I bought two guns from Walmart when I lived in another state. Here in Michigan they seem to neglect their gun counter.


What happens if you had a problem with it? I'd gladly pay 10% more at a gun shop!


----------



## Noproblemo (Mar 25, 2012)

KalamazooKid said:


> What happens if you had a problem with it? I'd gladly pay 10% more at a gun shop!


What happens when you buy a gun from Cabelas or Jay's? When you buy a Ruger or Mossberg or any other gun from a reputable manufacturer, you rely on them to provide warranty service. They don't care whether you bought it at Walmart or Bob's Gun Shop. You can get any gun, bought anywhere, serviced by most gunsmiths. They don't give you a break because your father bought the gun there 20 years ago.

But when I bought guns from Walmart in another state, there was someone who knew guns behind the counter. In Alpena's Walmart, I don't think that's the case. So I don't rely on them to know what they're selling, just like I wouldn't rely on them to know a good fishing lure from a cheap Chinese trinket.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Jimbos said:


> Thanks for providing nothing to my question.


Yes, there is a market for AR 15 lower receivers, but you need a manufactures license from BATFE to make them. Is there something about this that you do not understand?


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Jimbos said:


> Pardon my ignorance, I don't know the slightest about AR's.
> 
> But my son owns a machine shop and cuts "lowers" on his CNC mills, and swears there's a market out there for them. He wants to market them.
> 
> Is this correct?


What's the question. Everything but the last line is written as a statement not a question. 

Yes there is a market but you have to be licensed to make that stuff. Its pretty clear. How to obtain licensing I have no clue. I am curious about it. Would be nice to legally thread my own barrel and make surpressors and brakes. 

But yes good money in quality lowers.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

KalamazooKid said:


> Why in the world would ANYONE buy a gun or bow from Walmart?????


A few years ago I bought a mossburg 835 turkey gun at walmart- The price difference on the exact same gun at Gander mountain was just over $100.00


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

My dad just tried to order a single shot 22 Hornet from Walmart. They could not order anything right now but gave him the price $289, exactly what the local gun store charged him to order it. 

I think it really depends on what you're after. If you want a Rem700 in .270 or 30-06 or a 12 ga Remington or Mossberg, Walmart will probably be cheaper. If you want something a little different I'd go to a gun store. 

Of course if you have a question about something pertaining to guns, the lady pulled from housewares/kids clothes will have no clue, and might sell you a fishing license by mistake. 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RED LEG (Nov 28, 2012)

Big rapids walmart does.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

GuppyII said:


> On the way through Marquette for deer season I stopped and the one there had several AR-15s. They had a good enough deal on a couple that my brother and I each picked one up. Too bad we didn't know what was going to happen, we would've bought all of em.


$600 for a basic AR15 right after Christmas.


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

limige said:


> What's the question. Everything but the last line is written as a statement not a question.
> 
> Yes there is a market but you have to be licensed to make that stuff. Its pretty clear. How to obtain licensing I have no clue. I am curious about it. Would be nice to legally thread my own barrel and make surpressors and brakes.
> .


Everything but the last line was lead-in to the question in the last line. We all understood it pretty well.

Your second paragraph was the statement of a typical gun forum troll.

"Yes there is a market but you have to be licensed to make some of that stuff. Its pretty clear I have no clue what requires licencing or How to obtain licensing, but I am curious about it. Would be nice to know the legality of threading my own barrel and making surpressors and brakes."

There fixed it fer ya, and here's a handy link to get you started:

http://www.atf.gov/firearms/industry/

And now back to the Walmart thread.


----------

